

New EmacsWiki design - AndreasFrom
http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/2013-04-24

======
sigmavirus24
As a VIm user, I wish we had a website that was that gorgeous. Congratulations
on a successful redesign. Just don't expect to convert any vim users. ;P

~~~
AndreasFrom
Are you sure, we have Evil-mode and everything ;)

~~~
sigmavirus24
Pretty sure. I'm going to learn lisp anyway, just to be safe.

